# My 5000th Post!



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2008)

My 5000th post!!

How did I get here?

This place has the best Admins and Mods.
This place has the most knowledgable members.
This place has great friends.
This place has the best info about warbirds (or anything for that matter!)
This place is the best!!!

Thanks all for letting me hang around here. I admit some of my posts are idiotic and lame (beat ya to it Les! ) but I try to contribute. Its a fantastic place!

Thanks. Now back to my lunacy.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

Took you long enough !!

Congrats....

Charles


----------



## Soren (Jun 9, 2008)

Crikey! I've got 4,000 posts and I joined 2 years before you Njaco ! Where do you get the time ??


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the spamming, uh, posting you do Njaco.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2008)

Great stuff NJ....


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats mate and do not forget the Breaking News thread.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 9, 2008)

Way to go, Njaco!

Don't you get a free toaster or something? 

TO


----------



## Freebird (Jun 9, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Way to go, Njaco!
> 
> Don't you get a free toaster or something?
> 
> TO




Oh better than that!

Congrats NJaco!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 9, 2008)

Can't argue with that freebird.

She's definitely hotter than a toaster!

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2008)

But a toaster can't give you the clap.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 9, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> But a toaster can't give you the clap.



Njaca could just wear his best {latex} suit to the party....


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2008)

My post rate is a tad low so I still have a way to go till I hit 5000.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice work Njaco, joined about the same time as me.

I think you been a bigger ASSet to the site than I


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Nice work Njaco, joined about the same time as me.
> 
> I think you been a bigger ASSet to the site than I



You guys came later than me and I dont even have hals of Heinz' posts. GET A LIFE!


----------



## parsifal (Jun 10, 2008)

well done =D>
Bravo Zulu


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

No comment, just dont look at my figures


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

trackend said:


> No comment, just dont look at my figures



Don't worry, we're still mesmerized by that Avatar....


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats why she's there FB so you don't look at my posts (I talk too much bollocks)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 10, 2008)

nice work njaco


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good luck with #10.000 buddy!


----------



## seesul (Jun 10, 2008)

Njaco said:


> My 5000th post!!
> 
> How did I get here?
> 
> ...



Congrats Njaco!
Where do you take a time? 
What does your wife says about it? Mine would kill me


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 10, 2008)

Only 3,450 more to go and I'll be there.  

TO


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Way to go Nj


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

seesul said:


> Congrats Njaco!
> Where do you take a time?
> What does your wife says about it? Mine would kill me



He does it at work, that's why in NJ all the critters vermin are running wild, even copulating in public.....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh, man, Free, that was hilarious!!!!

And Roman, who said I was married?


----------



## Soren (Jun 10, 2008)

10.53 posts a day! Crikey! Howmany keyboards have you used up by now ??


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 10, 2008)

Njaco said:


> And Roman, who said I was married?



So Chris when she said it was either this forum or her did you give her a chance to pack? 

Congrats on the big 5000th!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2008)

Who? She been gone for months! Why do you think....owww!!....(_she just hit me on the head)_


----------



## parsifal (Jun 11, 2008)

njaco

The funniest post I ever saw was from you....do you remember "I has a crayon" talk about lmao


----------



## seesul (Jun 11, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Oh, man, Free, that was hilarious!!!!
> 
> And Roman, who said I was married?



Aha, that says a lot 
But I won´t divorce in order to catch you


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2008)

Parsifal, there were alot of great posts in that thread, kept me laughing for an hour but the crayon comment I can't take credit for. That was all Adler. It was a classic!! Thanks for the thought. 

I think we have numerous members with dual names - 2 Chris', 2 Eric(h)s, etc...


----------



## parsifal (Jun 11, 2008)

I wonder if Flyboy would like a new signature???


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## DBII (Jun 11, 2008)

5000 POSTS great job! 3k for breaking news and 2k for Get Lucky. I cannot wait for the next 5k.

DBII


----------



## Erich (Jun 12, 2008)

congrats Njaco on the big 5000 !! good job

E ~


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep I agree with Erich.Congrats Chris.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 12, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Oh, man, Free, that was hilarious!!!!




  I guess I should have explained that for those of you not from NJ, the pic is of the gay ex-governor, there was a sexual harrassment charge by his {male} assistant


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

Who had no experience and was from the Mid-east and put in charge of the State Homeland Security Dept.!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 12, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Who had no experience and was from the Mid-east and put in charge of the State Homeland Security Dept.!



Yeah but the governor thought he looked good in a tight pair of jeans....


Anyways if you find them out on the streets having a romp, just toss them in the back of your "critter jail-on-wheels". {but you had better hose it out afterwards!}


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

I Think I would need special shots first like rabies or......


----------

